# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Sexy4MySweetHearts Daily

## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## baseline_9

Ok 

Well done for starting a Log, it will keep you going and get you on track


There is a lot of work to be done here...

What are your stats... weight, height, bodyfat%

What is your weekly weight training routine and cardio schedule

----------


## brad1986

JEEZ thats like no food at all!! WHy do you wait till 11 to eat? do you never eat breakfast?

----------


## SexySweetheart

~~~~

----------


## baseline_9

Ok..

Im not going to guess your BF% or ask for a picture.... We need to get you eating and training right.... Your metabolic rate needs to work for you...

ATM your seriously low in overall calories I suspect...


How badly do you want this? 

Are you willing to give 100% to get where you want to be or would you rather give 80% and let it take longer?


Serious answers to those last two questions as it really makes a difference.... We can help you either way, we just need to know HOW to help you...

Slimmer would be a great asset to this thread and in your arsenal....

----------


## gbrice75

^^^ Base, my guess is Slimmer has already been at work with Sexy4. The _"On the advice of a friend here "I highly recommend you start a thread in the regular diet forum and log in every single thing you do every single day. This way you will get support which will help you tremendously. Log in what you eat and when and what exercise you have done. Try this for at least 3 months."_  stinks of Slimmerme... btw, it's a great smell lol!  :Smilie: 

Sexy4, you've definitely come to the right place for help. We have many knowledgeable people here who can point you in the right direction and offer their continued support and advice throughout your journey. If you're willing to put in the hard work, you'll have the best support group around behind you!

----------


## baseline_9

> ^^^ Base, my guess is Slimmer has already been at work with Sexy4. The _"On the advice of a friend here "I highly recommend you start a thread in the regular diet forum and log in every single thing you do every single day. This way you will get support which will help you tremendously. Log in what you eat and when and what exercise you have done. Try this for at least 3 months."_  stinks of Slimmerme... btw, it's a great smell lol! *I said spank her! Dont lick her arse.... LOL* 
> 
> Sexy4, you've definitely come to the right place for help. We have many knowledgeable people here who can point you in the right direction and offer their continued support and advice throughout your journey. If you're willing to put in the hard work, you'll have the best support group around behind you!


Get ya

----------


## gbrice75

> Get ya


OMG!!! That's it, i'm reporting you!  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

*BUSTED! IT WAS ME!* 

*And I am so glad Sexy4 decided to go for it!

Your life has now changed girl. I promise you this. 

Looking forward to your success!
*

----------


## SlimmerMe

ps: they say those who start a new program before the weekend are more successful than those who wait until Monday.....so you are already ahead of the game.

----------


## SexySweetheart

~~~~

----------


## SlimmerMe

> On the advice of a friend here "I highly recommend you start a thread in the regular diet forum and log in every single thing you do every single day. This way you will get support which will help you tremendously. Log in what you eat and when and what exercise you have done. Try this for at least 3 months." 
> I am starting this today and will loyaly update. *GREAT*
> 
> I will start each day with a meal plan /workout plan...updating to actual food eattin/work out completed
> 
> Goal: drop 1+ lbs weekly *Good so, 16 in 3 months? this might make more of a commitment statement* 
> Reward: 2 electrolosis sessions week of goal reached *good plus you get a cheat meal once a week*
> 
> Allrighty ~ here we go...
> ...


Fasted cardio first thing in the morning will do wonders to help shed your weight. Going straight out the door for a minimum of 25 minutes will do wonders. And it does not have to be high intensity. Just a regular low intensity cardio. I promise you this is one of the secrets to this. Do your fasted cardio then come back and make your protein shake to feed your muscles.

Do us a favor and list out some foods you would like to eat to be reviewed for approval or better choices.

GOOD LUCK!

----------


## baseline_9

Ok, this is where I would like to put you...

* 3-4 Weight Training sessions per week
* 3-5 Cardio Sessions Per week.... 1 of which being a HIIT session
* 1800 Cals Per day! Yes maybe high for you but trust me, we need to get your body working hard, lots of food plus lots of hard training is better than little food and little training IMHO. We are better to start off too high and come down than to start too low and have to go 'too low'....
* 5 Good meals per day


If you were to look at all my point, where would you say you are currently with regards to each point?

----------


## gbrice75

> Alotta info on the site (almost over whelming lol) but when I read posts/threads Im hesitant to follow advice cuz it seems all geard towards the dudes.


That's why you have your own thread. All advice will be geared towards you, specifically.  :Wink: 




> side note: have clen, not too sure when is optimal time for me to take, any suggestions? My guy suggests rite b4 the gym work out. Also is it safe for girls to take more than 1x per day?


I would recommend against clen , for now. Until you have the fundamentals in check and know how to diet for results, adding stims into the mix won't do anything for you IMO. That said, girls or guys, how many times/day doesn't really matter. Total dosage within say a 24 hour period does. How you dose that (most people DO break it up) is up to you.

Again, i'd stay completely clean and natural for now. Later on, when you have very little left to 'play with' (i.e. you're on the cusp of being in great shape), you can add clen into the mix to give you an edge. Just my .02

----------


## baseline_9

> That's why you have your own thread. All advice will be geared towards you, specifically. 
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend against clen , for now. Until you have the fundamentals in check and know how to diet for results, adding stims into the mix won't do anything for you IMO. That said, girls or guys, how many times/day doesn't really matter. Total dosage within say a 24 hour period does. How you dose that (most people DO break it up) is up to you.
> 
> Again, i'd stay completely clean and natural for now. Later on, when you have very little left to 'play with' (i.e. you're on the cusp of being in great shape), you can add clen into the mix to give you an edge. Just my .02


GB is rite.... Save the clen for now, get dialled in, make progress and use it as a tool to prevent plateaus....

----------


## SlimmerMe

x 3 re: Clen

----------


## SexySweetheart

~~~~

----------


## SlimmerMe

> *Slimmer...*great advice an pretty sure tigershark has also suggest to me lol...Thats a tuffy cuz foster sons scheduale and he must b supervised at all times (he goes to planet fitness with us at night, and loves it) but now that I see what Im typing ~ I realiz its a lazy (wo)mens cop-out lol. Ok, so.. revamp daily scheduale to accomidate *AM/wake cardio = step#1 /than protein shake = step#2/ than stretches= step#3*List of foods I would like to eat ~ 2 protein shakes daily is my must. protein shots, *hard boild eggs,** itailian dressing salad,* sushi (brown rice or rice *wrap*), blt on *wheat*, stake, all sorts a veggies, fatfree sugar free fudgicles, *home made soups/broths, nuts and seeds.*.. and 1x a week I allowed a "eat what ever I have been craving" day ~this usualy involves Godiva choclate trullfes (3), pizza, meatball subs, chinesse food or what ever I was craving all week ~ portions are small. my kriptonite is candy.
> 
> *Baseline:*  I actualy had to re-read you post on calories a few times (I was hoping if I read it enuff times the calory count would majicly be less lol) alass..it still says 1800 calory. I have no idea how I am gonna manage this, Im actualy dumbfounded lol...I will do it, by gawd I will. If I have to wear a beer dispencer hat filled with protein shakes and sip on it threw out the day...than thats what I'll do. ....and I'll be terrified the entire time. lol ....1800 cal....*oh lordy lordy.*
> *Whats a HIIT ?* and* what is IMHO?* sorry still learning the lingo...
> At each of your points : dead on weights and cardio
> *Im waaaaaay off on cal, I was keeping it around 600 day or less*
> off on meals... maybe 3 meals a day and *latenite munches of pistachios/cashues*
> 
> *gbrice:* thanks for the feedback!
> ...


Egg whites as much as possible
Italian dressing? hope lite and there are great recipes here for dressings 
Wrap? Wheat? what kind? can you try to eat Ezekeil bread instead for the wrap and wheat?
Home made soup. This recipe needs to be revealed for approval
nuts, seeds.....almonds are the best choice here and keeps me sane!

Lordy oh Lordy is right!

Hiit? High Intensity Interval training 
IMHO is "in my honest/humble opinion"

600 calories? WAY TOO LOW and can mess up your metabolism so please stay away from that idea. It is a quick fix but you end up eating up muscle and we want the muscle to eat the BF.

late night pistachios and cashews? try to change to Almonds

Spread sheet sounds wonderful.....

Abbreviations used here:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread....#.TjsgQs00idM

----------


## gbrice75

> *Baseline:*  I actualy had to re-read you post on calories a few times (I was hoping if I read it enuff times the calory count would majicly be less lol) alass..it still says 1800 calory. I have no idea how I am gonna manage this, Im actualy dumbfounded lol...I will do it, by gawd I will. If I have to wear a beer dispencer hat filled with protein shakes and sip on it threw out the day...than thats what I'll do. ....and I'll be terrified the entire time. lol ....1800 cal....oh lordy lordy.


Another word of advice - don't let people tell you you're relying on too many protein shakes. If you're used to eating 900 calories per day (just as an example) and you are now going to double that, I would never expect you to eat twice the amount of food you're used to. If you need to start by making up that additional 900 calories via shakes, then do it.

Sure, i'd like to see more nutritious/whole foods in your diet - but work your way up to it. Force feeding yourself until you explode will only turn you off from eating and make it an undesirable chore. Add more food in slowly, and adjust the protein shakes down accordingly. If you wind up with 1/2 your calories coming from shakes, so be it. You are not here trying to put on slabs of muscle, you're trying to burn bodyfat - and shakes as part of your diet will help you achieve that goal just as efficiently as whole food will.

x2 on 600 calories being way too low. For a day or 2, sure - might even be beneficial. But not as your average daily intake, no way. I wouldn't eat below 1200 calories if I were you, especially since you'll be increasing your activity level. Need to fuel yourself!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ AMEN. I think one reason my program worked and is still working is because of the shakes. That protein sure does help when otherwise I know I would not have gotten that amount of protein in me.

----------


## SexySweetheart

~~~~

----------


## SlimmerMe

Will follow up more tomorrow. Get some good sleep. A lot to take in!

(ps: the pink type is a bit hard to read. perhaps red? a lot easier if you want to differentiate....just saying....)

----------


## PitMaster

Just wanted to say congratulations on posting a thread looking for legitimate help. It's encouraging for members like me to see someone lay everything out for criticism, very brave of you. I have been reading what these members have done with others in their transformation process. Their knowledge and persistence to help someone who is struggling is nothing short of Amazing. Your in such good hands. After you reach your goal, you'll be able to look back and read all of this and see just how far you have come. Stay strong and determined and I know you will reach your goal. : )

----------


## baseline_9

High calories may seem like a backwards step in your war on the fat but....

If we were to stick where you are now you are going to....

A. Looses muscle
B. Plateau quickly
C. Feel like crap
D. Give up!

Ok, say to plateau at even 1000 calories while doing 4 training session and 4 cardio sessions per week... What do we do then ? Add more cardio.... Drop calories....? Say we add cardio and you can burn an extra 500 cals per week... That equates to 1 lb of fat every 7 weeks, not even worth it...

The problem with starting too low is once you hit a wall you have no room and can't go anywhere... You drop calories and your metabolic rate lowers further, you loose more muscle which slows the metabolic rate further


Now im not suggesting you go str8 up to 1800 cals, rather as your diet and training gets tighter the calories increase.... Maybe 150 per week... Once you hit the 1800 Hold it for 4 weeks as you increase cardio and then begin dropping cals when/if needed to loose BF....


And thx slim for sorting out the abbreviations

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Sexy4...I understand the overwhelmed feeling. It didn't make sense to me either that I could eat more calories and loose fat....but it does work! Just make wise food choices and eat smaller meals throughout the day. The diet forum folks will give you good insight and advice so stick with it and you will be a changed lady....when is the wedding again?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> *Slimmer* ...Hard boiled eggs stuffed with 1/3 the yoke thats blended with Kens Lite italian dressing or hard boiled eggs and 1/2 yokes miked with ice burg lettus and same dressing..
> _"Wrap? Wheat? what kind? can you try to eat Ezekeil bread instead for the wrap and wheat?"_ ... almost never have bread, usualy use lettus wraps, tried Tigersharks Ezeleil bread (eeeewwww lol) stay away from it now lol..wheat is what I use if I have bread.
> hHome made soups I eat... split pea (ham bones/ham steak/ onion/yellow and green peas/celery/garlic, carrots, seasons), bean soup (same but beans insteada peas), Mico soup (tofu, seaweed, miso past, scallions), broths (chicken stak or veggy stalk, bamboo shoots, water chesnuts, onion, mushroom, seasmee seed oil, soysause..all spearingly, mostly a broth soup). switch nuts to almonds = got it. I started tothink my metab was in the off switch...affirming to hear that this is prob the case, yet can be corrected!  abbreviation cheet sheet = AWSOME!
> 
> *gbrice*... Thats exactly what I was thinking about the cal intake/shakes! Thanks for that, appreciate it greatly.
> 
> Wow, what an informitive day! AND an awsome start in the right direction! Thanks for your time and input ALL!


A lot of this depends on how strict you want to be. For example egg yolks: for strict? avoid them. For not so strict? then perhaps. Same thing with wheat bread. Taking the bread out will make a lot of difference to jump start losing the weight. 
The soup? I will let someone else chime in on that. It is hard to tell as we do not know how much ham bone or sesame seed oil is really in it. And again. pork is not high on the list for a strict program.

This all takes a bit of tweaking to get this down to a science. Stay patient~

----------


## SlimmerMe

Oat Pancakes:

1 cup oats
1 cup egg whites
1 cup fat free cottage cheese

splash of water if need be for batter consistency 
Splenda all you want
nutmeg, dash if you so desire
drop of vanilla, if desired

First: Blend the oats in a blender until real powdery (no water just blend dry ) 
Add all the above ingredients and blend until a good consistency for a pancake

Cook on griddle/pan which should be real hot sprayed with Pam....and then cook like a regular pancake

TOP with:
Sugar free syrup and banana or raspberries
and drop a bit of plain Greek yogurt to spread around the pancake and sprinkle yogurt with splenda too

ENJOY!

MAKES 3 BIG PANCAKES! so good for 3 meals.

----------


## SexySweetheart

~~~~

----------


## gbrice75

lol, sex is great cardio - but the dude gotta be able to hold out, cause 5 mins of cardio ain't much, lmao!  :Wink: 

Here's your (partial) food list:

*Proteins:*
Chicken Breast
Turkey Breast (not cold cuts)
Liquid Egg Whites (not egg beaters)
Lean ground beef (95/5 or leaner)
Lean steak cuts (top round is a great choice)
Bison
Protein Powder (I recommend a blend - i.e. whey, casein, egg albumin, etc)
1% Milkfat Cottage Cheese, no salt added
Plain Nonfat Greek Yogurt
Flaky White Fish - Tilapia, Orange Roughy, Cod, Flounder, Trout
'steak' type fish - tuna, mahi mahi, etc

*Complex Carbs* (starchy):
Oats (not the oatmeal packets full of sugar)
Sweet Potato/Yams
Quinoa
Brown Rice
Lentils/Beans
Cous Cous
Grits
Brown/Whole Grain Pasta (in moderation)
Brown/Whole Grain Breads (in moderation, no high fructose corn syrup, etc. Ezekiel is a great brand)
For a little relief - cheerios are ok (in moderation)

*Complex Carbs* (fibrous veggies):
All kinds of leafy/green veggies, as much as you can eat
Brussell Sprouts
Spinach
Kale
Green Lettuces (not iceberg!)
Collard Greens
Green Beans
Broccoli
Cauliflower
Alfalfa Sprouts
asparagus
etc etc etc

*Healthy Fats:*
Personally, I think you'll get most of the fats you need just from your foods, i.e. you don't need to purposely eat additional fat- with the exception of fish oils. Supplement 1-2 at every meal. Here are some good choices nonetheless:

Avacado
Nuts (all kinds)
Nut butters
Oils - olive, macadamia nut, coconut, etc

*Protein/Fat Combos:* These are natural foods that are already a good protein/healthy fat combination:

Salmon and other oily fish (sardines, bluefish, mackerel, etc)
Whole Eggs
Tuna in olive oil (not that crap in sunflowerseed oil)

I left milk off the list due to the sugar content. Simply too much sugar per serving. Stick with cottage cheese and greek yogurt (preferably cottage cheese) for your dairy needs.

Fruit - in moderation, preferably early in the day and/or around your workout window. At the end of the day, it's still sugar and we need to be careful with ALL sugars including natural stuff like fructose. That said, stick with something like an apple or banana instead of pineapple. Also, berries are a good choice as they are loaded with anti-oxidants and other things that are great for you!

This is by no means a complete list, but should give you some ideas. hope this helps  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> baseline: all makes sences too me, esp sence I was basicly starving yet stopped realy dropping the pounds. I stuffed my face lastnite and HOLY CR*P I dropped a pound when I weighed myself this morning...Tiger and I are very greatful for your direction and excited about the Immediate progress! ty ty ty ty lol
> 
> Girlgymrat: Hi and thanks lady  the wedding is 8/10/12 ...gives me about a year, but h*ll as long as I am on the correct path and loosing weight I wont freak out if I miss the dead line (altho it is a HUGE driving force for this journey and Tiger desirves the best from his soon-to-be-wifey 
> 
> Sm: *no yorks*-got it, *no bread*- also noted, *pink is heard to read*...lol (so I substatuted with an equally gurly color  ...staying patient is a breeze when Im so encouraged/motovated ... still working on meal plans ect.
> 
> Today..
> Protein shake
> sushi wrap (tapioca wrap,4shrip,1 bar immitation crab, romane lettus, carrots, celery)
> ...


The bold in black above needs to be tweaked.....
Replace the sour cream with plain greek yogurt. Cheese even though a very small portion needs to go for now. And passing on those flour wraps is a great idea.

It takes awhile to get this down. You are doing well. Thanks for the purple!

----------


## SexySweetheart

~~~~

----------


## baseline_9

lets work on bringing those calories up slowly.... ur metabolism will not change overnight so there is no point in increasing calories drasticly overnight either or you WILL GAIN WEIGHT and thats not what were trying to do

Dont force the calories... The idea is to increase calories while increasing energy expenditure.... This is going to increase metabolism because of more food intake and because of the extra cardio/ weight training....

Are you ready to create a solid cardio and weight training regime?

What time do you have that you would like to spare for this

----------


## baseline_9

> *Ok. heres what I have got so far:*
> wake 7oam Pure Bare pilates/ballett/lean &chizzled dvd 30min (harder than you would think 
> 
> 
> 7:35a chug protein shake *Add 50g of raw oats (put them in water the night before if you want them softer)*(1g sugar/30 protein/1g carb/= *150 cal*) while dragging evil teen age boys outta bed and off to school
> 
> 
> 8:00a fill 74fl jug of water to carry with me all day and drink till gone *Lets eventually get this doubled*
> 
> ...


There are no carbs in this diet! Carbs are not the enemy, they are very important... Carbs are the macro nutrient where all the changes occur (increase/ decrease/ re-feed)...


I have made a few recommendations but TBH i dont like the way that women (not sexist at all) eat... The have a bit of this and then a bit of that and than maybe half a meal and then snack on this or that LOL Im not saying men dont eat like that, it just seems that a lot of women fall into this habit of 'Snacking' which IMHO is not good...

I think a gradual change to something more like this would be best, if your schedule allows;


07.00 - CARDIO - 30-45 MINS

07.45 - Meal 1 - 1 scoop whey protein, 50g oats, 1 Banana, 10g Natural Peanut Butter

10.45 - Meal 2 - Salad, 1 Tin Tuna, 1 Boiled Egg, Light Dressing

_12.00 - Snack - fat free/sugar free fudgicle or whatever low/zero calorie snack you want... Sugar free jelly?_

14.00 - Meal 3 - 1 Scoop whey protein, 50g oats

17.00 - Meal 4 Pre Workout - 4-6 oz Chicken Breast or other Lean Protein Source, 75g Brown Basmati Rice, Broccoli

18.00 - Train

19.15 - Meal 5 PWO - 1 Scoop whey protein, 50g oats

22.00 - Meal 6 - 1.5 scoops of casein or 1 small tub of low fat cottage cheese (Blend it, add a little whey and sweetener and eat like yoghurt)


I estimate 

160-170g Protein
170-180g Carbs
40-45g Fats

1680-1805 Cals

----------


## SlimmerMe

uh oh Base. I suggested she get rid of the whole egg in favor of the egg white....

----------


## baseline_9

> uh oh Base. I suggested she get rid of the whole egg in favor of the egg white....


Haha well either way it's not a do or die change....

If your eating that meal the fats are going to be fairly low (assuming the light dressing really is light) 

The only additional fats I suggest are in meal 1 and 2 and equate to about 10g total = 90 cals

These are both things that can be dropped to break plateaus... If there not there then they can be dropped


I think the only way the whole high(er) calorie diet can work is if you can really push the training to the next level... The body needs to 'use' the food... If the training is no there or intense enough I dont think it will work...

The best thing to do IMO is slowly increase calories as you increase cardio and training intensity

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SlimmerMe

Crazzens? how much? a handful? and how much sugar? We want to keep your insulin from spiking....

Have you tried mixing your protein drink with some strawberries or raspberries? or even finely ground up coffee? ( with a vanilla base)

I am still not a fan of the ham. 

Do you have a regular bicycle? And if so, could you ride around your neighborhood to get some cardio in which could be fun like a kid riding around like a hot shot? ( just re-read and saw you have a mt bike....do you not like this? or would a regular bike be better? perhaps?)

I wonder how many people did yard work yesterday....I too passed out after hours of it myself.

Great to see you are logging in. This is the BEST THING you can do.

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SlimmerMe

We all want to look like my avatar! Including me!

try to stay in the lean meat area....pork of anything for now is not doing you any favors....

----------


## SexySweetheart

.....

----------


## RaginCajun

wow! i just read thru everything, and you have just made the best move of your life! glad to see that you are here and logging in everyday, trust me it helps tremendously. it looks like you are in great hands!

----------


## gbrice75

> *Training Motovation*
> 
> *My First Serious Meal plan*
> 07.00 - CARDIO /Pilates- 30-45 MINS
> 
> 07.45 - Meal 1 - 1 scoop whey protein , 50g oats, 1 Banana, 10g Natural Peanut Butter


Why the PB? I'd ditch it, not necessary. Swap the whey for a protein blend - i.e. casein/whey/egg albumin, etc




> 10.45 - Meal 2 - Salad, 1 small pouch Albacore Tuna, 1 Boiled Egg white, Light Dressing or
> lettus wrap w stake, home made salsa (tom/onion/celantro/pepper/garlic/lemon juice) or 
> 3 scramled eggs only 1 yolk with veggy


I like the first meal best, 2nd meal 2nd, and last meal last lol. Not alot of protein in that last one but all decent meals nonetheless




> 12.00 - Snack - fat free/sugar free fudgicle or Sugar free jelly or fat free pudding


Time for a meal, not a snack. Keep this snack if you want but add a lean protein source here




> 14.00 - Meal 3 - 1 Scoop whey protein , 50g oats


I'd swap the whey for a blend and ditch the oats. Add 2 fish oil caps




> 17.00 - Meal 4 Pre Workout 1 Scoop whey protein , 50g oats


I'd swap the whey




> 18.00 - Train
> 
> 19.15 - Meal 5 PWO -- 4-6 oz Lean Protein Source, 75g Brown Basmati Rice, Broccoli or other veggy


Great meal! How soon after your workout is this?




> 22.00 - Meal 6 - 1 small tub of low fat cottage cheese in celery


Nice! Add 2 fish oils

I'd need to see macros to comment further. P/C/F and total calories for each meal, plus cumulative totals.

You're getting there, doing great! Glad to see this thing coming together so nicely!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Looking good girl! On a roll! Keep it up!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## RaginCajun

it looks like your life and family is taking a 180! when GB says blend, there are pre-mixed protein blends that you can buy. just read the labels next time you are looking to purchase some. preparing food is definitely the key to all of this and it comes easier with time. for your pre-workout meals, just try to eat it an hour before training, you need some fuel for your workouts.

----------


## SlimmerMe

You are getting this down to a science!

----------


## SexySweetheart

.....

----------


## MR-FQ320

When you start dieting its like standing at the foot of Mount Everest and thinking ' how am I ever going to get to the top of this massive mountain'.
Once you crack this diet thing by working out the macros(and doing a load of cardio) its like taking a cable car to the top and looking down from the top of everest and saying 'that was easy, what was all the fuss about?'

Just keep chipping away at the cardio, keep modifying and adjusting the diet, meet all your daily and meet your weekly targets, it wil all drop into place, try not to focus on the summit of everest, focus on the little steps on the way to the top.

----------


## SexySweetheart

.....

----------


## gbrice75

Agreed. Once you get into a rhythm, you'll have nearly everything memorized and won't have to put nearly as much time or energy into planning it all out. This is assuming your dieting is boring and you eat the same things every day like I do.  :Big Grin: \\

~GB, proud to be 'pain in the ass'  :Big Grin:

----------


## baseline_9

I like the Big Booty routine at 06.00 LOL

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> *when you start dieting its like standing at the foot of mount everest and thinking ' how am i ever going to get to the top of this massive mountain'.* *once you crack this diet thing by working out the macros(and doing a load of cardio) its like taking a cable car to the top and looking down from the top of everest and saying 'that was easy, what was all the fuss about?'**just keep chipping away at the cardio, keep modifying and adjusting the diet, meet all your daily and meet your weekly targets, it wil all drop into place, try not to focus on the summit of everest, focus on the little steps on the way to the top.*




I really like the way you put this!  :Big Grin:

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SlimmerMe

Keep it up! It will work!

Do you plan to post weight loss? once a week? curious...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Sexy, It was recommended that I take measurements, a picture and weigh once per week. I have done this since January and no regrets. I jot down these measurements from top to bottom: Neck, upper arms right and left, chest, ribcage, stomach, 3 " below stomach, buttock, upper thighs, upper knees, calves. 

I weigh in mid week. And try to never do it after a cheat meal  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

~~~~

----------


## gbrice75

> *no losses sence incorperating new diet* (but I do consider the fact that I more than doubled my daily cal with out gaining lbs, as small miricle in its self..lol)


Don't worry about this, yet. The way you're looking at it (i.e. doubled daily cals without gaining) is right. Your body is going through an adjustment period. Once it 'catches up', if you don't start to shed bodyfat, you can slowly decrease calories until you hit your 'sweet spot'. For me that's fat loss of about .5 - 1lb per week. Slow and steady!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## Sicko

Looks like you are gaining good momentum towards your goal Sexy. Keep on pushin and posting so we can follow your progress..

P.S. "Steak" is what you eat.. "Stake" is what you drive thru a vampires heart.. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*2 inches off!!! YIPPY YIPPY HIP HIP HOOOOOOOOOORRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY!!!

Keep your knees safe. I did the same thing yesterday and am paying for it today. NOT WORTH IT IMO!*

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SlimmerMe

Question: is your cardio cleaning the house? 

and: maybe just my screen but the gray type is so so light.....

Buffalo meat? I want to try that. Supposed to be great and great for ya too!

And please be careful with your knees~

----------


## RaginCajun

for your knees, they do make some wraps that might help some. is your technique good, or do you struggle with your form? having bad form can make your knees hurt. also, try you are well on your way to a new body! keep up the fabulous work

----------


## gbrice75

I'm officially dizzy from reading Sexy's posts, lol, but I did manage to catch the part about losing 2 inches, so CONGRATS!!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## RaginCajun

well there are braces and wraps. i used to use wraps when competing during powerlifting events. the wraps want to make your legs stiff/straight, but they do help out. what type of weights do you use when squatting? big barbell or dumbbells? if barbell, then try doing squats with dumbbells so the weight is below your waist, not over your shoulders.

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## RaginCajun

> its this huge machine that has a bar on it that latches. I can findout tonight what its called and post a pix.
> Well dig out the dumbbells tonight and try that way as well


what you are referring to is a smith machine. i like using that for deep lunges because it is supported on each side. and another thing, don't forget to stretch after!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Some members here think the Smith machine is not really good to use as it might not be the safest for your body. You might look into this.

And cleaning the house for cardio? I bet you are looking forward to school starting so you have YOUR TIME! You must be a speedy lady running around. It seems the more I clean the worse it gets!

----------


## SexySweetheart

^ lol, well my dishes do appear to breed in the sink.
at times I feel it would be wiser to just stick a hand held vacume set to the ON switch, to the back of the kids...so Im not the 1 following them around cleaning lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^ lol, well my dishes do appear to breed in the sink.
> at times I feel it would be wiser to just stick a hand held vacume set to the ON switch, to the back of the kids...so Im not the 1 following them around cleaning lol


make them earn their keep. have them do some chores around the house, i know i had to as a kid!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> hahahaha they do their laundry and have a designated chore every night, but its a pian just staying on top of them to do those rite...*easyer to do everything else rite myself (I have military standards on cleanlyness, Im quite anal about it*)


nothing wrong with high standards...just make em rise up to em. IMHO, it is not easier to do it yourself. If I were your kid, I would figure out this game and underachieve just so MOM would do them for me...LOL!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## RaginCajun

> I joke alot, but to be honest... its not average teenage behaviours here in my home, Im an Intensive Service Outpatiant foster mother and redirecting/behaviour modification/teaching teenage boys that have sever issues ( fire setting/ mentaly retarded/ over sexual behaviours of innapropriate levels/ being in orphanages most their lives/mutilating pets/ ect) is enuff to keep me busy and tired ...getting on them about doing more than 1 basic chore a day isnt worth triggering behaviours or trauma flash backs...hell they can barely manage too maintain while in their special school for delincuants that are kicked out of public schools due to behaviours lol...so yea Im ok with them underachiving in the chore department in exchange for a confict free moment or two each day  im silly like that


WOW! that is amazing to hear! they need more people out there like you. this is probably the best thing that i have read all day! you are incredible and now that you have your diet and workout in order, everyone better look out!

----------


## SlimmerMe

I knew Sexy4 was a SUPER WOMAN! You sure are one of a kind and we are ALL so happy to have such a special member here with us.

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SlimmerMe

Keep it up EMMA!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## RaginCajun

glad to see the dumbbells helped some with the knee pain. and i wouldn't mind seeing Emma up there!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## RaginCajun

> well, thats all the Persuasion I needed..lol...didntt take much  ...searching for ideal Emma for motovational avatar


love it!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

Badass avy!!! Coldstarrynight still had the coolest female avy IMO, but this is close. 

SM's is great too because as I've said before, it reminds me of my favorite old MMORPG, Everquest!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Sexy...appropriate avy!! and what ever happened to coldstarrynight....and prettypoodle....

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## PitMaster

Good job! keep it up. I think your a very colorful person. Pretty awesome that your family is on board with u.
BTW...I'm sure your already cute. After u start feeling better about yourself then you'll glow and be cute.

----------


## gbrice75

> Sexy...appropriate avy!! and what ever happened to coldstarrynight....and prettypoodle....


Coldstarrynight was actually one of my trainee's in the transformation challenge. She dropped out, citing personal issues. I haven't seen her on the board since.

Yea, what ever did happen to prettypoodle? I'm still in touch with Questionrogue via Facebook.




> realy? everquest? lmoa no no no awww gbrice your coolness just dropped a knotch lol, its WoW or nadda, silly man. 
> (love my Blood elf Hunter and bad*ss Ghost sabor cat that Tiger spent forever to unlocked for me)


Omg... Xmen, MMO's... Tiger is lucky!!!  :Smilie: 

But c'mon.... without EQ, there would be no WoW. WoW is a lame ripoff that is ridiculously easy and forgiving (yes, i've played it extensively). Of course it exceeded EQ in popularity; every newb jumped on it because it really requires no time or skills. EQ... now EQ was BRUTAL!!! Sure it's outdated and archaic now... but i'm convinced there will NEVER be a community as tight as we had back in 99-2000... I was on a PVP server and that shit really made you adapt in a completely different way than most people played the game (PVE).

Do like the elf though! My main was an Iksar Shadowknight - if you're familiar with EQ races/classes.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Coldstarrynight was actually one of my trainee's in the transformation challenge. She dropped out, citing personal issues. I haven't seen her on the board since.
> 
> Yea, what ever did happen to prettypoodle? * I'm still in touch with Questionrogue via Facebook.*


Interesting.....very very interesting...........

----------


## SlimmerMe

Love the new avy! Pretty in pink!

----------


## gbrice75

> Interesting.....very very interesting...........


lol, why is that interesting??!! 

I'm assuming you remember her...

----------


## SexySweetheart

.....

----------


## gbrice75

> @GBRICE *..."Omg... Xmen, MMO's... Tiger is lucky!!!"*...feel free to reitterate this to him as well


lol, will do! 




> but Im actualy the lucky one in this relationship. Have to admit that I have not actualy played EQ (only saw ppl play and documentries on it, so I cant give a fair comparison) and it doesnt look as cool


No doubt. The graphics are WAY outdated by today's standards. Hmm... you should see the ORIGINAL EQ, before they completely overhauled the graphics engine back in 2001-ish! WoW looks better I guess, but I was never into cartoony looking graphics, and WoW is definitely that.




> altho I agree that the team/bonding of players CAN seriously make any game WAY cooler.


Definitely! It's the single biggest aspect that made EQ the game it was IMO




> What was your TRANSFORMATION CHALL? do you have a seperate thread for it?


Late last year we had our first ever member transformation challenge. We had trainers (volunteers) work with randomly assigned trainees for a 3 month period. Many people underwent awesome changes - and yes there's a separate thread - it's actually a sub forum of the diet section - check it out!

We will have another one at some point for sure.

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## RaginCajun

watch the yogurt late at night, unless it is sugar free. cottage cheese would be the better option

----------


## gbrice75

Get back on track and you'll feel better. This happens to all of us. I had a miserable (eating wise) day yesterday, but just made sure I paid for it in the gym this morning. Super intense!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## MR-FQ320

REmember me talking about Everest before ?

You have just had a bit of a fall, thats all. Get back on it right away, dont dwell on the 6lbs gain, in fact dont even weigh yourself again until you can see a difference in the mirror.

Remember where started and WHY you started this diet thing. Focus on the summit (goal) for a while, then get back in the groove.

Partying is good, going off the rails is not so good.

Changing routine and / or diet is good, it staves off repetition, which in turn staves off boredom, which results in failure.

You can do it.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Minor setback..get back on the train girlie!

----------


## SexySweetheart

*....*

----------


## gbrice75

Are you using the premier protein shakes from Costco? If so, how is 1/2 a shake 27g protein? The full container contains 30g. You're adding creatine (not sure why.... why???!!! lol) which doesn't add protein - unless is some other supplement that contains creatine AND protein. 

Please clarify!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SlimmerMe

Yippy! 

Plateau blues are melting away....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

sexy...that is just awesome...they will start melting off now!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## PitMaster

Hey sexy, don't beat yourself up for having a couple slips, if it happens it happens. Take it one day at a time or one meal at a time. I pretend I can feel the food hitting my muscles when I eat it, I think I actually do, I seem more pumped after a meal. I don't even keep a scale at the house, it discourages me all too quickly. I drive to a scale when I want to use one and that's not very often. I think at one point I had lost some weight, bummed me out bad and then I realized it was water weight. It fluctuates a lil for me and maybe that's what is happening with u. Stick to your goals just don't defeat yourself over minor things your body has no choice but to respond well to all the good things your doing. Keep at it, it's tough and u be tougher. You can do this..I think of it as hey only a few months of my life and I'll see big changes but it's slowly progressive and adds up later. And after those few months it will be second nature and you will be doing it all the time....take a breather. If I remember right dropping weight too quickly leads to rebound, hence where u was just before u started. These guys can give u the science behind that, I watched a video on it on this site. Get pissed, train hard!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hey girl. I hear ya. I do. But we need to TALK!

Eating low calories for a prolonged period of time will be counterproductive. You will mess up your metabolism in the process. How many calories per day is your goal with this program?

Taking off an entire day? not a good idea to shed the pounds. This is waaaaaaaayyy too much time off. An entire Saturday off? Could set you back and not get you anywhere. That is a huge percent of time spent eating all you want. And I know I sound like a big hypocrite as I took off an entire week and have taken off other days as well; however to get going, I was VERY strict with one cheat meal per week and sometimes didn't even take the cheat meal to keep up my momentum.

Please take a breath. Let's figure out a plan for you that WILL WORK that doesn't have so few calories. And hey! I am all for different strokes for different folks as long as what you do is healthy in the long run.

Please hang in there. WE ARE HERE FOR YOU SEX POT!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Sexy. Hey girl. We all have setbacks and don't let it get you down. I would stick with a solid plan that provides healthy nutrious meals and exercise. And any plan you chose, if you fall off the wagon, you will gain some back. Be careful about that cheat day....it isn't really an ALL DAY CHEAT...just a meal really, but make it something you really really like. 

I eat basically the same foods everyday....and I don't feel like I am missing out on anything. Slowly, my taste buds have changed. I love how fit and thin feels!! I wouldn't trade it for anything!! It is a journey!! Hang in there girl; you haven't been in the game long enough.

----------


## gbrice75

I love all the love here! Sexy, hang in there. I'm gonna leave this one alone for the girls to work with you on, but i'm here for you if need me, and i'll be checking in regularly to see how you're doing. You got this, don't quit now!!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

*....*

----------


## SlimmerMe

> *thanks all!*
> sorry bout the "poor me" attitude lately, Im sure you all just looooved the whole "woerz me" shpeel lol, but now its outta my system so Im pulling up my big gurl britches and trudging foreward. *UNDERSTAND! AND GLAD to hear forward motion...*
> 
> The Wedding is fast approaching and so far this 4hour body plan (well also the Atkins years ago) is all that had showed reults for me (and h*ll thats why were all here, rite?) thinking I maybe allergic to carbs ~it makes me brake out in fatness! ... I am determained to let Tiger have his hotty looking lady back <3 *GOOD for TIGER!*
> 
> *I wont be obsessing over cals, I will eat every 4hours or so, and eat till im full.
> *I will be working out in some form every day (days off, throw off my game).
> *I will be focusing on weights while at the gym.
> *I will continue with 74fl water intake daily.
> ...


Are you positive this is what you want to do? Obviously your call. How many calories do you plan to eat a day? Plus what is with the Mexican food and what will you be eating? I know all of this sounds tough and I hesitate to ask you all of this feeling the position you might be in right now and delving into details might not be the right time but WE ARE HERE TO HELP YOU MOVE FORWARD with the BEST PLAN POSSIBLE. Obviously you know what will work which is the key. I am just a little concerned with the bold notes above.

When I first started my log I had all kinds of conflicting feelings. A LOT. So much so that I actually got upset wondering if this would EVER work. I just could not stand it quite frankly. Perhaps you might be in this zone right now. I don't know. The internet is sometimes hard to read people. I am merely guessing. 

TALK TO US. PLEASE~

----------


## PitMaster

Good to see u keeping postive, u can do it.

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Sexy. Congrats on your determination. I am not an expert by any means but a few things jumped off the page. 
1. this game is about diet so keep it clean
2. need some carbs prior to 10 am. I start out with oatmeal, egg whites, cottage cheese
3. nuts are fat and a random place for those at nite
4. weigh yourself once a week and forget about the scale for 7 days
5. measure measure measure at least once a week. sometimes the scale doesn't change but tape measure does!
6. take pic once a week. u will be surprised when you have built a portfolio of the change from the beginning
7. need carbs before PM workout/protein shake Post WO
8. keep your proteins LEAN 
9. where is your calcium girl
10. i logged in once a week for update after weigh in. you have to decide frequency of posts to keep you motivated
11. have fun with this girl!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Here is something I want to throw out here and might not be well received and I take a chance since I am merely suggesting something that was suggested to me and MADE ME LIVID!

Perhaps and just perhaps...your plan to loose 90 pounds is VERY overwhelming. When I said in my log I wanted to lose 20 pounds in 3 months some of the members thought I was WAY over zealous which of course gave me more motivation actually. However 90 pounds is REALLY a lot. And quite frankly I bet ( and again I risk saying this so I apologize up front)...i bet if you lost 50 you would feel like a different person plus with all of the working out would look at least like 70 pounds. I can honestly tell you this: When I had only lost 14 pounds someone who is very dear to me hadn't seen me in awhile and thought I had lost 30 pounds. And this person who told me this does not mince words. And if I remember correctly, the same thing happened to Girlgymrat. Someone told her they thought she had lost much more than she had to the tune of even a bigger number. 

When you eat correctly along with the fasted cardio and do weights at least 2-3 times a week plus an additional cardio as many times for a second time in a day, the BF will start melting off. IT WILL. I cannot stress enough this fact. I can only share with you my experience with this. I have tried every trick in the book. Tried the hgh shots. Tried Atkins. Tried fooling myself into thinking I could just eat lighter portions. When I came to this forum I was taking HGH shots...yes HGH, not hcg , hoping THAT would do the trick. And even made claims to people that I was eating clean. What a joke. Who was I kidding? I was not eating clean. I was thinking that eating less or merely cutting out the sugar would do it. But instead I bulked up like a moose. And although the hgh made me HAPPY with the great sleep and terrific moods I saw the pounds creep on like no other as I "thought" I was eating the best in my life.

Bottom line: you need to do what is best for you. All of us do. But I can honestly tell you this. This program which is encouraged here whether followed 100% or 80% which is closer to what I do, WORKS. I want more of a lifestyle change. I am not going on stage to compete nor count every single morsel which would make it militaristic for me thus prevent me from continuing this new found way of eating. As I tell everyone up front. FIND THE FOODS YOU WILL EAT WHICH ARE PRE-APPROVED HERE and this will work and become a part of your daily life.

To me and this is for me only as what works for everyone will be personal:
Fasted cardio and not Running like a wild cat but merely a nice clip of a walk for 20-25 minutes out the door first thing. 
Shakes with fruit in them at least 2 times a day, and sometimes 3 if need be and helps with cravings and energy and get the macros up too
A second cardio later in the day for at least 30 minutes and this one could be high intensity like riding your bike
Eating at least 3 meals a day as a minimum
Snacking on almonds
Using the plain greek yogurt with fruit and splenda as my treat WHENEVER I WANT IT
Eating the Oat pancakes almost every single day as they are a perfect food with the egg whites, oats and cottage cheese
Eating lots of caesar salads with grilled chicken on top
Staying away from bread unless Ezekiel
One cheat meal a week unless I went into a few days of debauchery which was very very seldom

YOU CAN DO THIS!
You just started. You came outta the gate and now is the time to re-strategize and make this work. I am concerned with the 1,000 calories. I had to make sure I got in at least 1,100 which was still low and quite frankly concerns me a bit as I do not want to mess with my metabolism. 

PLEASE have faith in this program. I promise you it has changed my life.

SM

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SexySweetheart

~~~~

----------


## SlimmerMe

You are one strong spirited lady and forward motion is on the horizon. All good things are coming your way now.

5 pounds a month is achievable and a perfect goal. Anymore on a regular basis is cutting into premium coveted lean muscle and we need that muscle to EAT UP THE BF! Plus Keep in mind losing much more than that could lead to dangling skin and that would be the last thing anyone would want to happen! 

YOU ARE ON YOUR PATH. And we are here for you. YOU CAN DO IT! YOU ARE DOING IT~

----------


## SexySweetheart

*....*

----------


## SlimmerMe

Back in the game!

So, i assume you plan to weigh just once a month? Man that would scare me. More power to ya! 

What do you plan to do for your cardio once the kids are in school? Can you do a fasted out the door for 20-25 or even 30 minutes? Regular intensity? i swear this would help. Then another cardio later in the day? There have been studies ( says Phate I am pretty sure) stating that 2 cardios a day make a huge difference and from what I understand they do not have to be an hour each. Nor does the AM one need to be high intensity at all. Just normal regular cardio in the AM with another cardio in the afternoon which could be higher intensity. 

And if my info above is not correct re: the study, I will stand corrected.
All I can say is that from my own personal experience doing the fasted out the door plus an additional one later HELPED A LOT!

----------


## gbrice75

Glad to see you back at it and strong!  :Wink:

----------


## SexySweetheart

~~~~

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Well well....you are BACK IN THE GAME Girl! Proud of ya!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

love the descriptive pictures!!! you seem to have everything organized and that is key. you are going to nail this! and trust me, i have a huge sweet tooth!

----------


## gbrice75

^^^ x2

----------


## SexySweetheart

*....*

----------


## gbrice75

Woot!! Keep logging! This will keep you honest, and if that doesn't work, WE will!  :Wink:

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## RaginCajun

with your egg whites, you can add in some onion, celery, bell pepper, and mushrooms to make them not so plain while you come up with a new song.......

----------


## gbrice75

I mix up egg whites with spinach and hot sauce... yum!!!

----------


## auslifta

Great thread. Thought I'd gained access to female forum, there is more estrogen in here than the PCT section. Keep up the great work S4MSH

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SlimmerMe

WE gals do LUV each other!

Hopefully your Wellbutrin will help shed some BF! Sounds like you are juggling a million things. 
Priorities is what I have to remind myself to do CONSTANTLY!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I like my egg whites with SALSA!! oh yeh, I like em HOT!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

I'm tellin you sexy, don't knock it till you try it!!!! Spinach, and/or sauteed broccoli florets too!  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Sexy hot salsa! A dish soon to be in the recipe section~

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SexySweetheart

*....*

----------


## SlimmerMe

15 lost and 9.5 inches off......FANTASTIC! I bet you are thrilled to see this! GOOD FOR YOU GIRL!

----------


## auslifta

Great results so far. I can vouch for egg whites scrambled with spinich and mushrooms covered in chilli sauce.

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## gbrice75

> lol...yes GGR I love salsa with my eggs...but spinich or broc....thats the sign of a true body sculpter lol, do you also add sweet potato and chicken breast GB? hahaha
> i dont wanna loose weight cuz Im yaking up my food...geeesh lol


Hmm... now I gotta do some experimenting!!! Chicken, nah... but sweet potato.... that could work.... how about butternut squash?  :Smilie: 

PS - GREAT job so far Sexy, keep it going!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hmm... now I gotta do some experimenting!!! Chicken, nah... but sweet potato.... that could work.... how about butternut squash? 
> 
> PS - GREAT job so far Sexy, keep it going!!!


i make some killer sweet potato hash browns! 



and sexy, sounds like you are taking in a lot outside of here. maybe you need a rest day, even though know it is hard in your situation. quitting smoking is not easy. my dad quit cold turkey and i have had some friends that just can't quit. it is up to you to figure that out. 15 pounds is fantabulous and you should be happy with yourself. just think 15 lbs ago what you were saying........

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

sexy...15 pounds is huge..the inches incredible. you are doing GREAT!!! smoking...yeah, I did that a while back and so glad I quit. The money alone would be incentive today! Think of how many sexy heels you could buy instead!  :Wink:

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SexySweetheart

*....*

----------


## gbrice75

> _NEW PERSONAL TRAINER_ (I pay him with sexual favors~lol he's my fiance)


Dear God, you poor thing!!! TIGER??? lol!!  :Wink:

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## gbrice75

> ^ lol I teased him a lill today (our first training session) cuz I bench as much as he does for Tricepts and Back extend and one other machine I forget the name of...pretty strong girl under the flab


So lemme get this straight. You rival Tiger on some lifts, and your son thought you were looking at a pic of Tiger that was actually of me, i.e. Tiger and I are built similarly... yea, i'm not feeling too good about myself atm!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## baseline_9

> 15 lost and 9.5 inches off......FANTASTIC! I bet you are thrilled to see this! GOOD FOR YOU GIRL!


DITTO

Well done  :Smilie: 

Your in the groove now... Just stay in it and keep going strong

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hope all is GREAT!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SlimmerMe

We will be here when you return.....REST and re-group

----------


## SexySweetheart

*....*

----------


## SlimmerMe

so from 6 in the morning until 10 no food? I assume you are using the Jazz class as cardio and not eating first? this is quite a long time to not eat....4 hours.....and I know for some of us eating early in the AM is not the easiest but perhaps this might be too long not to have anything....

----------


## SexySweetheart

*....*

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SlimmerMe

Could you add in some more protein from real food a bit more?

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ post same time from my above ...

just wanting an additional bit more protein from real food too.

Bottom line: Gotta go with what works.

----------


## SexySweetheart

*....*

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SlimmerMe

Great! good idea.....and eggs for another meal with the pancakes would be great too......so please try them:
old fashioned oats
ff cottage cheese
eggs (about 7 makes a batch which makes 3 big pancakes
splenda
plain greek yogurt
sugar free syrup
fruit like banana, raspberries, blueberries

I hope you are eating enough.

----------


## SexySweetheart

*....*

----------


## SlimmerMe

phen and caffeine pill at 6pm? I bet that might be part of bedtime challenge....

----------


## gbrice75

> phen and caffeine pill at 6pm? I bet that might be part of bedtime challenge....


Right??? OUCH!!! I accidentally had a big scoop of instant coffee in my protein smoothie the other night (already had the dry ingredients mixed for the following morning, decided to have it that night and forgot about the coffee in there, whoops!) and was fvcked... jittery and wired for hours. Don't know how you do it! 

As it is, i'm already taking GABA, Unisom, and 15g melatonin w/ theanine just to sleep at night. Definitely didn't need the extra stims!

----------


## SlimmerMe

whatever works~ that is the key

----------


## SexySweetheart

*....*

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## qkcam

glad you helped me find your post--!! wow so much detail alot to take in good work.. I love what you said Tiger did with the glow stars what a great sweet idea!!! just remember TOM is temporary -- only a bit longer i hope.. you must have a ton of energy!

----------


## asymens

LOVE reading your shiznit......Just catching up! I am still HERE!!  :Smilie:  If I post am I now like subscribed to your thing er what?! Totally still confused on this whole thing. Keep your head up girl, you are doing great!  :Smilie:

----------


## spywizard

lintels green spinach grapeseed oil 1 cup of eggs

Breakfast idea

I dropped all simple carbs replacing them with beans (as a simple answer) (yes even sweet potatoes )which are high fiber and low on the glycemic load index

And I view dairy as simple sugars so that was dropped as well, doing this type of eating allows me to not be hungry... ever, energy levels are always never low, and it works for the wife as well with 0 weight loss of muscle.. and the wife is 42 yrs old.. 

weight loss is typically 10-20 lbs in the 1st month with 1 cheat meal per week.. however if you are experiencing steady weight loss, continue with your current eating style, this is just what works well for me.. my daily caloric intake is 3200 cals..

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## gbrice75

> LOVE reading your shiznit......Just catching up! I am still HERE!!  If I post am I now like subscribed to your thing er what?! Totally still confused on this whole thing. Keep your head up girl, you are doing great!


Welcome - and no, you're not automatically subscribed just because you posted, like some other boards. You'd need to subscribe - and this is a thread worthy of a subscription IMO!  :Wink:

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## gbrice75

:LOL: 

Look towards the top, right under the '+ reply to thread' button, you can click the 'thread tools' drop down and select 'subscribe to this thread'.

----------


## SexySweetheart

*....*

----------


## gbrice75

I love your updates... they must take you an hour to type out, lol!  :Wink:

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## gbrice75

^^^ awesome, love to hear this!!

So, does this mean you don't wanna beat me up anymore??

----------


## RaginCajun

> GOOD! ... at times longer ;D
> but its a good thing! I log on when Im bored feeling weak unmotovated ...the people and their threads/post inspire me, drive me and eduactate me! 
> I have gained sooooo much knowledge from yall and research eveything I can at both ends of the topics/suggestions spectrum and it truly amps me up!


^^^^^this is why i love this place and continue to log in everyday. i also want to get into the best shape possible, plus, all the knowledge that this board and its members possess. and sexy, reading other peoples threads is what motivates me the most. your logs are definitely the most detailed which is great because if something is not working, you can always go back and check and see how you were doing it before. great work and keep it up!!!!!!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## spywizard

> @spywizard.. sounds like the 4hourbody diet  but I kinda morphed more towards Atkins kinda thing altho I do still eat/plan beans in some dinner meals. Dairy, the way I see it now ~ cows milk is made by cow to get calf as fat and big as fast as possible...its prob gonna have the same effect on me lol
> crist thats a lotta cals! I barely vould fit in 1800 that was recomended by a member. Dont actualy know if Im experianing weightloss..cuz I have stuck to only weighing myself the 1st of each month ~ man that would SVCK if I ended up gaining weight!


you should try the cold water exposure.. i can't do 20 minutes but I do like the diet that's for sure.. and I'm more into body recomp than anything else..

----------


## gbrice75

> @gbrice...youve seen my home page silly, have you not read my "about me" ? "Im a goof and smart *ss, so when you read my posts invision a chick with a lill bit of miscif, love and humor posting them... *dont take me too seriously*, I dont. lol" ...I cant even take myself seriously enough to keep a joke going about takin you doooooown..lol


lol, I don't - and I mean that in the nicest way possible! I was being sarcastic - tough to get across on the computer sometimes. 

So in summation - I'll kick your arse!! Just don't tell Tiger pls!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## SexySweetheart

*....*

----------


## GirlyGymRat

girl you are lifting some nice weights! impressive!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SexySweetheart

*....*

----------


## -KJ-

Hey S4MS!

First time stopping into your thread...
Great progress so far! Congrats ~

Keep up the good work!

----------


## SexySweetheart

.....

----------


## -KJ-

Everyone has set backs..
Lately I have been the king of set backs  :Smilie: 
It is how we recover from the set backs that are important...

----------


## gbrice75

Both of you get your arses in gear and let's do this!  :Wink:

----------


## -KJ-

> Both of you get your arses in gear and let's do this!


I like this idea  :Smilie:

----------


## qkcam

good work!! good consistancy and determination! congrats on the weight loss i know that was a lot of hard work

----------


## SlimmerMe

> thanx girly 
> 
> well, I have been supper devoted to this and had my cheat/reboot/kick start (whatever ya wanna call it) day scedualed on Friday, but I just could not do it with out weighing myself 1st. Too scared to have a cheat day if no lbs had not shed so far, *well to my AMAZMENT i had dropped 5lbs!!!!* was 215lbs! OMG sooooooo happy.
> so I did follow threw with the planned cheat day and have not weighed self sence. I do know from previous experiance that I prob gained around 2-4lbs back after cheet day and it will prob take about 5days to go back to the 215lbs ...but thats kinda the way it goes. When I weigh in on the 1st of October, if Im not under 215 I will prob stop having cheat days (if I can handle it) ...hehehehe I still am giddey that I manager to get so far under 220lbs!


GREAT! 5 pounds is GREAT! Keep it up~

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## gbrice75

U post the most awesome updates! I swear I'm reading a book!! Pictures and all!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## -KJ-

Visual updates... nice touch  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## RaginCajun

looks like someone is fired up today! love your updates and that avy!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Keep it up girl!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

sexy ....you sound so happy in your posts! feeling good aren't ya!! congrats!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SlimmerMe

Oh my goodness girl. You have your hands full. I am sure you will figure out how to work around all of this as you are one ingenious and resourceful gal. Meantime? Keep breathing!

----------


## qkcam

the kid sounds lucky to have someone patient like you and that undestands he needs to learn how to "cope" with life in get by glad you were able to get the program to work half time.. hope it helps. sometimes all you can do is plant seeds and trust they will take hold and one day someone will wake up and say..." i see what she was trying to do ..i was lucky" seems he has some heavy issues keeping him from being successfulll i can relate.. good you are patient.. and keep boundaries .. and good luck !

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## RaginCajun

hey sexy4, you are a strong and resilient woman so i have no doubts that you will get it ironed out. i hate when life gets in the way but you just have to take what's handed to ya and work with it. just keep that head up and hit that booty-lis-ous workout that you have posted above! love the pics

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## asymens

Wow had to catch up a little! Sexy I DID finally POST where ppl can read it! LMAO!  :Smilie:  Awesome JOB on 5 lbs weight loss Sexy!!!! 
@gbrice-----thanks def. a 'thread' worth reading and I am NOW subscribed thanks to your instructions!!!! Silly blondes!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## asymens

No prob @ all! Totally understand! Whenever you get them out is cool! Much appreciated, you are doing me a favor hon, no apoligies!  :Smilie: 

ALSO LOVE the pics--very visual myself so i'm loving it!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

~~~~

----------


## qkcam

I think it is great you lost 10.25!!! You are way ahead of me girly... sholin/jiujitsu..sounds like awesome fun... i did that in my younger days!!! miss the martial arts-- you can reallly burn a load of calories doing that.. good for you.. was the chocolate dark ? they say that has good antioxidants in it-- so at least you got a nice supply of them! you can learn to be strong even around your kryptonite!!! you are strong.. takin care of so many kids-- that aint a weak woman.. i used to get weak too around my lover peas.. whomever they were.. and now i am learning... to be true to me-- on a good day.. but sometimes.. i just have to surrender to the kryptonite and enjoy!! someone said.. muscle weighs more than fat.. -- somethign to considering while you are weight training.. hang in .. we are here for each other kryptonite and all!

----------


## gbrice75

> @gbrice-----thanks def. a 'thread' worth reading and I am NOW subscribed thanks to your instructions!!!! Silly blondes!


 :LOL:  no worries hun!  :Wink: 

@S4MS, LOVE the pics ^^^ - very motivational, in a weird way lol!

----------


## SexySweetheart

.....

----------


## SlimmerMe

You get more hilarious by the second! And I am not kidding. Love all of this. Just makes me smile~

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SexySweetheart

*....*

----------


## qkcam

good for you for asking for what you need! and being consice and clear.. and for being a "good sport" with the jujitsu.. hey with the shaloin can you do sparring? i used to do that-- loved it!! especially when TOM is getting ready to visit.. it is a blast-- still have my gear-- although i dont know why.. i am glad you have energy for it ALL!! cause you are really cramming alot into your days!! easy does it..

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## KINGKONG

I just spit my oatmeal out laughing at this thread..Sounds like your on a mission!Your personality and all those pics make it real fun to follow, keep it up :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## qkcam

> ^ ha, well I have my "irrational girl moments" but it doesnt take long before I get level headed, appologize and talk it out. Yes we do spar after 15 min meditation (its not my thing, I feel like Im on Improv) too bad you arent up here, you could come with  yes alot is crzmmed in, I have to keep occupied (also why I am on here alot) lol


amazing we survive the "girl moments" I think guys have them too.. but dont admit it.. i would love to go spar but dont think the body could handle it.. at this point.. my i am focusing on getting stronger-- so i can be a senior citizen that does sparring..and body building!!! will that work?

----------


## SexySweetheart

*....*

----------


## qkcam

good job! congrats on the weight loss.. and i like your macrs0 and getting the kids to make pancake!! fun.

is 800 calories enough?

----------


## SlimmerMe

Have you tried the Oat pancakes Sexy?

----------


## SexySweetheart

~~~~

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SlimmerMe

WATER WATER WATER.....DRINK ALL YOU CAN.....REST in a dark cool room.....

----------


## asymens

> ^ yes, like a clown~Im highly amuzing lol. Hi Kong! your better half (hehehe) is also on a mission, she keeps me focused


 :Smilie:  Better half is RIGHT! Haha! WE keep each OTHER focused! You are doing amazing...agreed as well that your post/thread/forum whatever the fvck this is....is entertaining.. I think you keep us all focused AND enteratined at the same time. lovvveee it!

----------


## asymens

> ^^Thanks for the concern lady, Its def an aggressive number, but I have been only losing inches and will have to drop more cal than I intake if I am ever going to drop lbs.
> Women:655 + (4.3 x weight in pounds) + (4.7 x height in inches) - (4.7 x age in years) = MY BMR of 1784.5
> Its not recommended to drop below 1200 cal per day for a lady, per day UNLESS medically recommended/supervised.
> I am now under the supervision of a med proff and see her every Monday at noonwith a support group. I am tech obese I, and qualify to benefit from extreme cal deficit. (was recommended to start MediFast of 500 cal a day, but I passed).
> *SM* lol, I plan too...rite now I have 10grain mix and flaxseed mix that I will use up, than I will make the oat with the boys. So far they hate blueberry and rasberry pancakes, making bannana ones tomorrow morn
> 
> "*Calorie Needs to lose weight*
> There are approximately 3500 calories in a pound of stored body fat. So, if you create a 3500-calorie deficit through diet, exercise or a combination of both, you will lose one pound of body weight. (On average 75% of this is fat, 25% lean tissue) If you create a 7000 calorie deficit you will lose two pounds and so on. The calorie deficit can be achieved either by calorie-restriction alone, or by a combination of fewer calories in (diet) and more calories out (exercise). This combination of diet and exercise is best for lasting weight loss. Indeed, sustained weight loss is difficult or impossible without increased regular exercise.
> 
> If you want to lose fat, a useful guideline for lowering your calorie intake is to reduce your calories by at least 500, but not more than 1000 below your maintenance level. For people with only a small amount of weight to lose, 1000 calories will be too much of a deficit."




Very interesting.....thanks for sharing sexy. Ps I love your Friday--retail therapy!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> your post/thread/forum whatever the fvck this is....is entertaining


 :LOL:

----------


## SexySweetheart

.....

----------


## RaginCajun

retail therapy, never tried it

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ raised endorphins for us gals when we need to hunt a bit

----------


## asymens

Amazing idea! What else can get us girls going like some new heels/handbags/clothes?! Perfect!  :Smilie:

----------


## xxd1v3r

> Amazing idea! What else can get us girls going like some new heels/handbags/clothes?! Perfect!


you forgot the Jewels.......lol....nothin like diamonds

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SlimmerMe

just hope he really doesn't read your thread! LOL!

sounds like you have been doing some serious shopping and organizing....and having fun fun fun!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SexySweetheart

*MONDAY* 
*As of 6/8/11 Total 10lbs lost & Inches 10.25 inches 
My Eating Plan: low Carb & Sugar (40g -) Protein (100+) Calories (800ish) *I do not subtract fiber from carbs in my macro


*6:00 AM Wake,* Vitamins 
(fish oil/fiber tabs/calcium/B/ginkgo biloba/A/amino acids/iron/folic Acid/D3/E/B12 /B6/Biotin/St. Johns wart/niacin/vitex berry/fiber tab) 
Wellburtin ( macros for all vite's = 2 P/ 2 F/ 15 CAL/ 2 C/ 2 SUG)

make kids 10grain pancakes, get them set for school
Phen, caffeine pill
*STRETCHES @ 6:30 AM
AB BLAST dvd @ 6:45 AM*

*7:00 AM MEAL 1 -*
4 hardboiled egg whites ( 13 P/ 1 F/ 68 CAL/ 1 C/ 1 SUG) 

*JAZZERSICE CLASS @ 8:00 AM*

*9:15 AM MEAL 2 -*
Protein blend ( 27 P/ 2 F/ 150 CAL/ 3 C/ 1 SUG) 
shower 

Phen, caffeine pill
*1:00 MEAL 3-*
15 Bean soup (15 types of beans/pepper/onion/garlic/tomato/chix broth/crush tomato/sliced sausage) ( 19 P/ 2 F/ 215 CAL/ 30 C/ 0 SUG)

*PLANK:30sec / each SIDE PLANK:20sec* 

*4:00 MEAL 4 -*
Protein blend ( 27 P/ 2 F/ 150 CAL/ 3 C/ 1 SUG) 

*7:00 PM MEAL 5- DINNER*
Protein blend ( 27 P/ 2 F/ 150 CAL/ 3 C/ 1 SUG) shower
*BED 10:30 PM*

Mental Notes
[•] Purple = I completed for the day
[•] All macros are updated and correct
[•] Water Intake 74fl
[•] Weigh-in 1st every month / measurements 1st every month
[•] FAT FALL-OFF daily challenge
[•] Tue/ Wed /Sat / Sundays training times are in flux due to evil kids
[•] Do Booty-Lish-ious work out/ Beare dvd (blog) days Jazzercise is missed
*Wednesdays:* 5:00pm Shaolin Jujitsu class
*Friday:* Retail Therapy  :Wink:

----------


## SexySweetheart

*.....*

----------


## SlimmerMe

Sexy....are you only eating eggs and bean soup all day except for the shakes? if so, that is not enough food IMO.....please explain as I do not want to interfere with what you are doing; on the other hand, it is hard to stand by and see you are not eating enough so please tell me what to do....
leave you alone or what?

----------


## SexySweetheart

~~~~

----------


## SlimmerMe

Just wanted to make sure you were okay with eating like this. That's all. There is more than one way to skin a cat. I will let you do your own thing. Whatever works works. And I understand this more than you know. I do. So please do not even go there with any thoughts of going elsewhere.....please. That would sadden me.

----------


## SexySweetheart

~~~~

----------


## SlimmerMe

YOU, my Dear, are not going anywhere......YOU are fine just as you are!

----------


## SexySweetheart

:The Wave:  :The Wave:  :The Wave:  :The Wave:  :The Wave:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> 


Back at cha girl! And got some pinkies in the group I see....

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*5 off is FABULOUS!* 

 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## gbrice75

Congrats on your loss!!!

You know, the diet forum is the only place where that statement isn't in poor taste!!  :Wink:

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^ now I just need to *friggan stick with this* so the same stupid 5lbs will stop returning an leaving lol.


that is the only way the 'magic' happens!

----------


## SexySweetheart

*.....*

----------


## SlimmerMe

So what's the upcoming retail therapy this coming Friday? anything specific ya got in mind? 
I am in need for some myself.... maybe some ankle high boots

----------


## SexySweetheart

.....

----------


## qkcam

I love Japanese!! Hope you have a fun ride and enjoy the bento box!! yummy! i love the little characters doing their thing-- quite the sense of humor!

----------


## SexySweetheart

*....*

----------


## qkcam

[ I almost blacked out into a red rage I was so pissed. I blanked out several times during practice cuz it was all I could do, to not just attack when I was being manhandled. I dont know how GKCAM had ever done this stuff lol, my adrenaline was literally oozing out my palms!
Gong to ask Sensei next week if I can just participate during the 1st half of class and pass on the sparing/practice crap. Its just NOT FOR ME, i tried.

[/QUOTE]
i did those things when i was much younger.. my hormones get the best of me know-- sounds like TOM is visiting you _-- that RAGE i konw it well unfortunately.. meditation is good.. and good to set boundaries around the class and take care of you-- ask sensi for what you need.. good job for paying attention to you and what you need - sounds like the person you were paired up with was out of touch and inconsiderate and SELFISH!! i am sorry you had to deal with that-- sounds like ya did a good job on "containing " your rage-- I need to learn that better--

----------


## SlimmerMe

> [ sounds like ya did a good job on "containing " your rage-- I need to learn that better--


Don't we all......

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## RaginCajun

i know i missed it but when is the big day?

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

sexy....do you have a goal in mind for the big day?

----------


## qkcam

a few days late but wanted to say congradulations on your wedding I hope you had fun.!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ its a year from now....2012...Sexy is in prep stage.....

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## qkcam

thanks for that receipe ...it sounds great!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SexySweetheart

~~~~

----------


## qkcam

yippy!!! i know that is hard work! good job

----------


## GirlyGymRat

down a pound...I am so jealous...so I am going to buy a new shoes.....................so there!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i am jealous about the 1 pound....just for that, i am going shoe shopping.....so there!!

----------


## gbrice75

lol u girls kill me!!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Where are you Miss Sexy Lady.....

----------


## gbrice75

You know exactly where she is..

in the gym, out doing cardio... getting herself even sexier 4 her sweetheart!  :Wink:

----------


## asymens

CONGRATS!! That's awesome! Keep up the hard work!  :Smilie:   :7up:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Sexy could be shoe shopping too, as we speak

----------


## SexySweetheart

~~~~

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> I weighed my self and I am at *210 today*! wooowhoooo thats a 25lb loss so far! and to top it off, my jeand literaly were falling off me so when I got home I told Tiger that if I stood still in the bedroom and the jeans fell to the floor....I will throw them in the trash.
> I did....they did...trash now has jeans!


Outstanding work. Thats a real positive result. Keep moving forward and good luck!

----------


## SexySweetheart

~~~~

----------


## SlimmerMe

WOOOHOOO for you!!!

Jeans falling off......Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat!

Keep it up~ You got it girl~

----------


## GirlyGymRat

25 pounds is AMAZING! Cheers Girl!!!! you got the right strategy...throw them out or donate, but get those fattie pants out of your home cuz they DON"T OWN YOU ANYMORE!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ nothing wrong with that look sexy!!!

----------


## auslifta

> Wel I just could not wait untill November 1st to measure....my jeans falling off made me to [email protected] curious ~
> 
> inches lost sence last measure(Oct 1st)* 3.50* ~ *total lost 14.75!*
> Almost all in my weist. Im already an hourglass figure...if this keeps up Im gonna look like Im wearing a corset under my closes 24/7 lol


Excuse me while I pick my jaw off the floor.

Now thats done, massive applause!! rawrrrrr 3.5 inches in less than a month is awesome.

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## RaginCajun

> Wel I just could not wait untill November 1st to measure....my jeans falling off made me to [email protected] curious ~
> 
> inches lost sence last measure(Oct 1st)* 3.50* ~ *total lost 14.75!*
> Almost all in my weist. Im already an hourglass figure...if this keeps up Im gonna look like Im wearing a corset under my closes 24/7 lol


wholly jeepers! 3.5 inches and 15 total!! you mam, are gettin it!

----------


## SexySweetheart

.....

----------


## SlimmerMe

Who's counting? YOU ARE! and you are counting backyards!

----------


## Ladyblahblah

> wooowhoooo thats a 25lb loss so far!


WOW!!  :Jawdrop:  That's incredible, Sexy ~ congrats to you! VERY, very happy to hear!




> trash now has jeans!


"Nom-nom-nom," said the trash can. Lol! 




> I have picked my wedding dress <- damn Skippy, I have made a decision and FOUND MY WEDDING DRESS!
> 
> and a steampunk skirt for over my naughty skirt (p.s. I am a steam punck at heart and when I described my clothing style to the seamstress she said I was a Steampunck natural lol...so I researched ~ yup Im a steam punck) I near had a clothes-gasum when I saw a whole culture of clothes that I drool over! GLEE



So glad you found a dress (wow that was fast, girly)! I had to google pic what "steampunk" is. Lol! I've seen it, of course, yet didn't know the name for the style....God, I'm old. Hehe I L-O-V-E the skirt! Very sexy....but what else would it be, right??  :Wink: 

So, is Tiger dressing in this style as well? If so, then I saw a jacket in the pics I was scouring through that I'm digging pretty hard. As soon as blondie figures out how to download a pic I'll send it to ya.

----------


## SexySweetheart

~~~~

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## asymens

That is gorgeous! And I love the idea of the nude satin with white lace over top. I love stuff that is different than everyone elses!  :Smilie:  Can't wait to see some PICS soon! AND I LOVE that video! LMAO. Funny AND ohh so true!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*happy halloween!*

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ I can just see the busy Sexy Bee at work with all kinds of Santas, Elves and ice-cycles in the windows!

(until my edit option is back in place I will be staying low key myself. I need that option since I change my mind constantly with what I write! I have to have it!)

Have fun decorating!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

hey there sexy...don't stay away for too long! I will miss you!!!! and if you start headin in the wrong direction, I expect to see you back licky split!

----------


## asymens

Missing your posts Sexy! Where are ya hon?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^^ me too!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SlimmerMe

Luv your pink reindeer~

and I too will be taking LOTS of walks.....

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## gbrice75

Boo!!!

It's been a minute; how goes it?

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SexySweetheart

~~~~

----------


## SlimmerMe

Good Goin' GIRL! You got it now~

I bet your house will be lit up from top to bottom for the entire season.....YOU ARE A BRIGHT LIGHT!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Have a wonderful Thanksgiving Sexy!*

----------


## Ladyblahblah

> lol [email protected] skippy  *x-mass* i smy FAV holiday...hmmmm could be cuz *my birthday is the day after*...maaaaybe lol


Fellow Capricorn here. 


 :Light bulb:  THAT explains it!! Lol.

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

how's it going SEXY???

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SlimmerMe

Glad you are jumping back on the your horse and 20 pounds is still 20 pounds so give yourself kudos for that. This is important to acknowledge.

I so wish you would eat more than 800 calories. We have been over this before and I know you probably want for me to stop saying this but this at this low intake you are messing with your metabolism. I know it is tempting to see faster results. I HEAR YA LOUD AND CLEAR on this. I too have to make sure I am at least 1,100 so I do not mess with mine. And so I add another shake in there to keep it up.

Please know I am for ya girl. ALways have been and always will be. You are the sunshine of this place.

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

and re-reading above really makes me want an edit button.....I sound like I am from the valley....

----------


## RaginCajun

thought you disappeared! wouldn't say funny but just tell me how sore you will be in two days! glad to see that you have new battle plan, sometimes we need to tweak things in order to stay motivated!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ and even that didn't make any sense......

----------


## SlimmerMe

was referring to my post 00cajun, not yours.....WE GIRLS NEED AN EDIT BUTTON!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Glad you are jumping back on the your horse and 20 pounds is still 20 pounds so give yourself kudos for that. This is important to acknowledge.
> 
> I so wish you would eat more than 800 calories. We have been over this before and I know you probably want for me to stop saying this but this at this low intake you are messing with your metabolism. I know it is tempting to see faster results. I HEAR YA LOUD AND CLEAR on this. I too have to make sure I am at least 1,100 so I do not mess with mine. And so I add another shake in there to keep it up.
> 
> Please know I am for ya girl. ALways have been and always will be. You are the sunshine of this place.
> 
> SM


slim is right, you may want to re-evaulate the cals. twist suggested this to me once and i started losing weight by eating more. you got this!

----------


## SexySweetheart

^ AWWWWwwww I lovey you Sm!  :Wub:

----------


## RaginCajun

> and re-reading above really makes me want an edit button.....I sound like I am from the valley....


hahahahahaha! and like that is totally not funny!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> was referring to my post 00cajun, not yours.....WE GIRLS NEED AN EDIT BUTTON!


i know and i was posting to hers, not yours!

----------


## RaginCajun

> was referring to my post 00cajun, not yours.....WE GIRLS NEED AN EDIT BUTTON!


i know and i was posting to hers, not yours!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ and now you are posting on yourself !!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> ^ AWWWWwwww I lovey you Sm!


Back at ya and I meant it......

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^ and now you are posting on yourself !!!


i am new to post whoring, hehehehe

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## asymens

YAY! Sexy you are back! (Not that I don't message you enough on other sites hehe!) Always a pleasure to read your posts EVERYWHERE!!!!! <3

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SlimmerMe

Good you did a Giddy Up....

----------


## Brohim

That custom soup sounds good! So the 1800 cal's how many lbs. per week were you dropping?

Keep an eye on your metabolism because if you go too low for too long it will come to a screeching halt! And that is like shooting yourself in the foot. When it slow's down bump up your cals. Good luck 2012 is around the corner! Yeeeehaw

----------


## asymens

> hay chicka! sooooo you gonna re-start kick-start your focus motovation with us!?....btw that wasnt a question, that was an order soilder! lmao
> I wanna see a PM from you screaming that your pissed cuz its the 3rd time you have to buy a WHOLE new wardrobe due to weightloss!


Yeppers Sexy I am back  :Wink:  Ohh no question about it you WILL be getting that PM from me!!!! I'm set in my mind to get this next stubborn a$# 10 lbs off ASAP!  :Wink:  Whenever I see your name I think of "Sexy Back" JT...lol just sayin! <3 Will be getting on here more if you are!!!! (so get your butt on here!!)

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## asymens

LMAO. ^^^ Siri.  :Smilie:  Tanning is amazzzinng, sends me to a happy place too.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hope you are doing well Sexy.......hang in there~

----------


## GirlyGymRat

sexy...you find the funiest videos....LMBO!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## BrownGirl

> been sick for more than a few weeks and just started moving around, went to gym yesterday 30min on eliptical (sad, but its a start)
> easing into diet again...or what I can keep down of it any way. 
> gym today, gonna see what I can muster in the weights department and ease into ab stuff.
> yesterday I passed out in the tanning booth as soon as I laid down lol I was utterly drained from my pathetic 30 min on eliptica, the buzzer went off when my 10min was done and I was so startled I jumped up and whacked my head lol


Awww..hope you feel better soon girl! And good job on getting back into it! Goodluck!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## BrownGirl

haha thanks!!! Prop huh? ;-)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

glad to see you back Sexy...what up with passing out girly....get well dear!!! And Merry Christmas!!!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## BrownGirl

> this morning I am sore...am def sore. My weist down is screaming at me with every move. Thankfully its a stretch AB p90x day.
> 215lbs and no loss on inches
> *...so I woke up, go to the living room and there on the table is a container of Pringles...salt n viniger...my fav...I bend down to the table, look at it and growl "WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE YOU EVIL THING OF LARD, HOW DID YOU GET IN MY HOME...than I threw it away. I mention it to the family and the TIGERSHARK appologized for leaving it out! Evil man, evil eat anything I want all day and it still dont get fat, man! I jokingly grumble under my breath with a smile about payback...*.



Hahaha you're funny! Good job for throwing it out though!  :Thumps Up:

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ ditto and Merry Merry is almost here Girly girl.....

----------


## Ladyblahblah

Happy, happy birthday, Sexy!!  :1bday:

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## Ladyblahblah

I can't even remember last week so I'm surprised at myself as well! Lol But I couldn't forget you, dahling!

Oh, Lawd how I wish I could forget mine too! Hehe

You're so welcome, girly! I hope you, Tiger and your sweet little hellions (sp?) had a great Christmas! And no, you're far from 50! Lol. Although, we probably feel 50 or 60 most days. You're 29, remember?? Duh!

----------


## SlimmerMe

:Aamagic:  :Bbballoonbunch:  :Birthday:  :Aamagic:  :1genie:

----------


## BrownGirl

Well, I just noticed that it was your birthday! Happy birthday Sexy!  :Birthday:   :Bbballoonbunch:

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*happy new year to you sexy!*

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## t-gunz

love these logs.

they inspired me to get one going here too so i can see the progress and get my ass kicked if i step off track 

nice work  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

sexy....happy new year girl!!! have ya made any resolutions???

----------


## tbody66

So that means a new thread starts today?

----------

